# winter and early spring fishing



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

I am having some trouble fishing this time of the year. it seems like the fish are just not there. no matter what i throw at them i cant get them to bite. how do i catch these bass?!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

What baits are you throwing?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Rattle traps parallel to banks, on points and on weed flats, suspending jerk baits, and flipping baits on shoreline wood. Give it a week and they will be feeding hard.


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

I have thrown crankbaits, some lipless crankbaits, a few jigs, spinnerbaits, and an alabama rig. im used to fishin in the summer so id say i need to be throwing other things.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Ive had a hard time myself. After a lot of trial and error. I have had my luck with a 3" baby bass rapala crank for largemouth. I've been catching them deeper around 4-6 ft and around 15" off shore. Hope that helps! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Blade bait!!! Flippin416 and I have found this little bait very effective during the winter months...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh no you didn't!!!! lol Kidding..

He's right though...blade baits have been very effective this winter!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Suspending jerkbaits have worked very well for me the past week.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

youngpondfisher remember to slow things down this time of year. see if that helps you out any?


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you guys get any size on those blade baits or lot of little ones?


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Blade baits and jerkbaits are great early.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's been a mix and we haven't landed any "slaunches" lol but we have had a few decent fish.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

yo yo'ing or tearing through weeds or straight retrieve??? haha you dont HAVE to answer this but it WOUlD be greatly appreciated


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nahh it's cool I don't mind sharing info.....but there isn't a clear cut answer to that question. Different days, different retrieves...you have to try and find out what they want. Somedays it's a quick rip for a reaction bite...other days it's a very subtle movement. You have to experiment to find out.


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you fishing rivers or lakes?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Simple answer: wait until the water warms up and the cold blooded creature such as the bass get their metabolism going.
Until then it is mostly "fish stories" and we all love them.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

oarfish said:


> Simple answer: wait until the water warms up and the cold blooded creature such as the bass get their metabolism going.
> Until then it is mostly "fish stories" and we all love them.


Obviously you haven't tried it.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just because it gets cold doesn't mean that fish won't eat. They have to eat and they do change when the water gets cold....so ya just gotta change with em! :good:

Fishing this winter has been a great learning experience for me to say the least.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Flippin 416 said:


> Just because it gets cold doesn't mean that fish won't eat. They have to eat and they do change when the water gets cold....so ya just gotta change with em! :good:
> 
> Fishing this winter has been a great learning experience for me to say the least.


No doubt! This is the gonna be the first year i've been in the boat for all 12 months of the year, as long as december is good to us that is......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

JERKBAITS!!!! went out today and was killing them on jerkbaits. Make sure you give them a good 3 sec pause and twitch the hell out of them!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

fishingredhawk said:


> Rattle traps parallel to banks, on points and on weed flats, suspending jerk baits, and flipping baits on shoreline wood. Give it a week and they will be feeding hard.


If the weather holds like it is supposed to, the spawn might start the second week of April.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> If the weather holds like it is supposed to, the spawn might start the second week of April.


Don't tease......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

